# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  busco mago para actuar en una comunion en Valencia

## jallogi

quisiera contratar a un mago para la comunion de mi hijo, es en octubre en Cullera si alguien esta interesado se puede poner en contacto conmigo,gracias

----------


## ignoto

Pues yo mismo, si me cuadran las fechas.
Dime un número de teléfono o un correo electrónico y hablamos.

Más que nada porque los días 16 y 17 los tengo pillados.

----------


## jallogi

muchas gracias ignoto por responder,hay algun mago mas disponible,gracias

----------


## MagDani

Yo podría estar disponible, *solo si Ignoto no puede*, porque además yo tampoco puedo 15, 16 y 17 de Octubre.

Un saludo.

MagDani.

----------


## ignoto

Es que esos días es el encuentro nacional de magos infantiles.

----------


## Patito

Hola Jallogi,
Yo estoy disponible casi todo octubre. Si te parece bien, dime la fecha exacta y podemos hablar por privado.

Un saludo!

----------

